# If you're natty then you are an idiot, PROVE ME WRONG. thread from reddit)



## farahanyzz (Feb 17, 2021)

If you're natty then you are an idiot. Period. Prove me wrong.​





Let us look at the facts, shall we?
By staying natural, you:

Will never have an impressive physique. You will always be shredded-DYL or Big-Fat. Unless you have a ridiculously good frame, you will never look like you lift in a shirt.
Your test levels will be much lower than test users, therefore, putting you on a disadvantage in the dating scene, especially if you're in your 20's. You will never be sexier and fuck better than a juicer.
Your general well-being will be much lower than juicers. Higher test = better mood = more productive = happier life.
With the days of IG fitness models and Hollywood actors hopping on IFBB dosages, the days of natty bodybuilding are gone. The other day I was with a group of friends and this natty bodybuilding guy started talking about how he has been working out ever since he's 13 and he hasn't missed a week and how he doesn't drink alcohol and all the natty yada yada, only to be countered by a girl with "then how come you don't look like Chris Hemsworth?". That's the reality. Non-lifting people don't give a crap about natty-or-not. Natty or juice we are both on the same playing field for the normies.
Even if you make impressive natty gains, you will lose most of them by the time you reach 30 as your test levels will start dropping.
Now I know what you're thinking, BUT what about my hair? acne? libido? my balls? children? roid rage? gyno?
If you don't go crazy with the dosage, cycle on a reasonable time frame, do PCT, and control your estrogen, you will not experience any of those side effects people talk about.
I don't remember the last time I saw someone dropping dead from roids but I do remember natties dying of pre-workout. Lance Armstrong was practically a walking pharmacy but he popped out 5 kids.
Conclusion: If you diet, put in the hours at the gym, and sacrifice good food and booze in the pursue of natty gains, then you're an idiot.
Of course, if you're going to juice then do it legally.
I dare you to counter-argue me with a reason to stay natural that is not a gross exaggeration of side-effects.


----------



## EdwardCullen (Feb 17, 2021)

farahanyzz said:


> If you're natty then you are an idiot. Period. Prove me wrong.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love when greycels write full manifestos


----------



## PYT (Feb 17, 2021)

farahanyzz said:


> If you're natty then you are an idiot. Period. Prove me wrong.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok...


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Feb 17, 2021)

You'll never be big natty with a shitty frame, that's the reality.


----------



## DesiChad (Feb 17, 2021)

natty lifters are the biggest whiners on the planet lol


----------



## Mongrelcel (Feb 17, 2021)

Just lol @ gymcels thinking you need to be "big" to attract women

Truth is there is a niche of women that prefer "bodubuilders", but those women are neither that common or even high value themselves. Only a retard would roid to get an ugly gym thot. They are most hypergamous too.

The bodybuilders of reddit and /fit/ are COPING because they refuse to accept FACE and HEIGHT are so important that they make body literally unimportant in comparison. Muscles are just a bonus, you wont move up a league just because youre somehow fit.



> If you're natty then you are an idiot​


Imagine roiding thinking it will help you get women while being an ugly/short motherfucker


----------



## randomvanish (Feb 17, 2021)

dumb post.


----------



## Pretty (Feb 17, 2021)

Another Greycel that needs to be put in his place 

You dumb fuck you don’t need to be ripped most women don’t find it attractive 

This body type is more than enough just be lean


----------



## Stare (Feb 17, 2021)

retarded post by a retarded greycel


----------



## warpsociety (Feb 17, 2021)

Way I see it is you’re a strong male you can handle anything.

something can rattle your system and you be completely fine after

*roid up if u want to*


----------



## farahanyzz (Feb 17, 2021)

keep coping, but don't start crying like a little bitch when I pull up on the beach like this and ur girlfriends runs to me and jumps on my dick. keep making urself feel better with stupid statistics. women lie about everything, they say they want a relatioship and a good guy, but deep down they know they want a chad to treat them like chit and fuck em. U can't trust these stupid hoes and their statistics, most are probably answered by ugly chicks that know they can't get better. Im not saying u need to look like this to get a girl, face is most important ofc, but having the total package lets u do whatever the fuck u wanna do. Just go look at the comment section of mike Thurston. he says it himself, that his instagram is like tinder on steroids.


----------



## farahanyzz (Feb 17, 2021)

and keep saying roids are bad for ur health and shit and that u will die earlier meanwhile u are smoking ur cig, popping ur Molly and getting fucked up in the weekends. get destroyed


----------



## Stare (Feb 17, 2021)

farahanyzz said:


> keep coping, but don't start crying like a little bitch when I pull up on the beach like this and ur girlfriends runs to me and jumps on my dick. keep making urself feel better with stupid statistics. women lie about everything, they say they want a relatioship and a good guy, but deep down they know they want a chad to treat them like chit and fuck em. U can't trust these stupid hoes and their statistics, most are probably answered by ugly chicks that know they can't get better. Im not saying u need to look like this to get a girl, face is most important ofc, but having the total package lets u do whatever the fuck u wanna do. Just go look at the comment section of mike Thurston. he says it himself, that his instagram is like tinder on steroids.


LOL at you if you think girls are attracted to massive muscles, you feel for the gymbro meme  

post your physique


----------



## Germania (Feb 17, 2021)

farahanyzz said:


> stfu u little pussboy I'm tanned


----------



## PYT (Feb 17, 2021)

_tsl92 said:


> natty lifters are the biggest whiners on the planet lol


How


----------



## disillusioned (Feb 17, 2021)

100% legit. Just lol I figured this out years ago. Natty lifting is 100% scam. But don't tell that to the natty copers because they are the biggest most deluded copers ever.


----------



## Stare (Feb 17, 2021)

disillusioned said:


> 100% legit. Just lol I figured this out years ago. Natty lifting is 100% scam. But don't tell that to the natty copers because they are the biggest most deluded copers ever.


Says the 30 year old who fucks plastic toys and post blackpill/redpill autism on the internet


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 17, 2021)

disillusioned said:


> 100% legit. Just lol I figured this out years ago. Natty lifting is 100% scam. But don't tell that to the natty copers because they are the biggest most deluded copers ever.


I will tag you in my natty transformation thread in a year


----------



## farahanyzz (Feb 17, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> I will tag you in my natty transformation thread in a year



Remeber to wirte a note on what picture is the before and which one is after, otherwise people might not be able to tell what is what👍🏽


----------



## Eezz (Feb 17, 2021)

Jfl at thinking thats what women want.
You are in confusion


----------



## Stare (Feb 17, 2021)

farahanyzz said:


> Remeber to wirte a note on what picture is the before and which one is after, otherwise people might not be able to tell what is what👍🏽


Post physique nigger


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 17, 2021)

farahanyzz said:


> Remeber to wirte a note on what picture is the before and which one is after, otherwise people might not be able to tell what is what👍🏽







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## farahanyzz (Feb 17, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 991904



hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## farahanyzz (Feb 17, 2021)

Stare said:


> Post physique nigger


 
i have it on my other posts


----------



## Deusmaximus (Feb 17, 2021)

Hairloss and heart problems


----------



## farahanyzz (Feb 17, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Hairloss and heart problems



wont happen with good genes
smoking and other drugs are just as bad


----------



## Stare (Feb 17, 2021)

farahanyzz said:


> i have it on my other posts


How is natty lifting cope if I am natty and I mog you even though you took roids?


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 17, 2021)

farahanyzz said:


> wont happen with good genes
> smoking and other drugs are just as bad


You are deadly serious zero IQ get off this forum you dumb indian piece of shit.


----------



## farahanyzz (Feb 17, 2021)

Stare said:


> How is natty lifting cope if I am natty and I mog you even though you took roids?



Im natty in those pics, just wait for my transformation thread


----------



## farahanyzz (Feb 17, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> You are deadly serious zero IQ get off this forum you dumb indian piece of shit.



stfu u dumb fuck i mog u any day of the week


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 17, 2021)

farahanyzz said:


> stfu u dumb fuck i mog u any day of the week


You literally don't mog me in any sense of the word you fucking autistic piece of shit.


----------



## Stare (Feb 17, 2021)

farahanyzz said:


> Im natty in those pics, just wait for my transformation thread


Ok, I will wait


----------



## gamma (Feb 17, 2021)

If you can't get pussy with a physique like this (natty of course)




It means you are a TRUECEL and you'll never get pussy with roids 


If you're getting pussy with a natty phisique and you take roids to get more pussy, you're a CUCK 
Risking health for a bit more of pussy is cucked


----------



## farahanyzz (Feb 17, 2021)

gamma said:


> If you can't get pussy with a physique like this (natty of course)
> View attachment 991920
> 
> It means you are a TRUECEL and you'll never get pussy with roids
> ...


its not for pussy, I don't have any problems getting pussy. Im doing this for myself.


----------



## reddollars (Feb 17, 2021)

Keep coping with muscles lol face or gtfo


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 17, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 991904





farahanyzz said:


> Remeber to wirte a note on what picture is the before and which one is after, otherwise people might not be able to tell what is what👍🏽


Also this is so far progress




























I never lift consistently anyway and have to struggle to get back to where I left. If I go for 12 months nonstop I will grow much more.


----------



## gamma (Feb 17, 2021)

farahanyzz said:


> its not for pussy, I don't have any problems getting pussy. Im doing this for myself.


Utter cope 
Of course you're doing it to get better pussy
But that won't happen 
Because stacy wants a Chad face with a good physique (something like Gandy), not an average face with a roided physique


----------



## gamma (Feb 17, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Also this is so far progress
> 
> View attachment 991926
> View attachment 991932
> ...


So you can get good gym results even taking finasteride? I read that fina/duta make harder gaining muscles


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 17, 2021)

gamma said:


> So you can get good gym results even taking finasteride? I read that fina/duta make harder gaining muscles


Idk I wasn't on anything back then. I read the opposite actually since dht doesn't affect muscle but testosterone does


----------



## metagross (Feb 17, 2021)

farahanyzz said:


> natty bodybuilding guy started talking about how he has been working out ever since he's 13 and he hasn't missed a week and how he doesn't drink alcohol and all the natty yada yada, only to be countered by a girl with "then how come you don't look like Chris Hemsworth?"​



*BRUTAL. *

Imagine working out for years, avoiding alcohol, etc, etc. just to end up like this. Over for nattycels.


----------



## farahanyzz (Feb 17, 2021)

gamma said:


> Utter cope
> Of course you're doing it to get better pussy
> But that won't happen
> Because stacy wants a Chad face with a good physique (something like Gandy), not an average face with a roided physique


I have above average face. If my face was like candy, ofc I wouldn't do roids what's the points, but for someone that looks like what I do I could benefit from taking it + its for myself too since I love going to the gym.


----------



## metagross (Feb 17, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> View attachment 991841
> 
> Just lol @ gymcels thinking you need to be "big" to attract women
> 
> ...


Also true tbh. Noen Eubanks is an absolute twink and yet he has millions of followers on tiktok.


----------



## Stare (Feb 17, 2021)

gamma said:


> So you can get good gym results even taking finasteride? I read that fina/duta make harder gaining muscles


I was taking fin when I made my biggest progress with weights


----------



## gamma (Feb 17, 2021)

farahanyzz said:


> I have above average face. If my face was like candy, ofc I wouldn't do roids what's the points, but for someone that looks like what I do I could benefit from taking it + its for myself too since I love going to the gym.


So if you roid for yourself don't call idiot people who don't have your same objective


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 17, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Also this is so far progress
> 
> View attachment 991926
> View attachment 991932
> ...


@farahanyzz


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 17, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> @farahanyzz


@farahanyzz reply or cuck


----------



## farahanyzz (Feb 17, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> @farahanyzz reply or cuck


yea saw it, it was just an average transformation


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 17, 2021)

farahanyzz said:


> yea saw it, it was just an average transformation


That's proof you don't need roids. I will get bigger and lose fat also and show you then


----------



## farahanyzz (Feb 17, 2021)

u guys made me think twice about doing another cycle, some of u got some points lol


----------



## gamma (Feb 17, 2021)

This will happen to you with roids
https://looksmax.org/threads/i-descended-soo-much.299744/
With roids you'll have worse hair and worse skin
"No side effects if you do it right" is COPE


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 17, 2021)

farahanyzz said:


> u guys made me think twice about doing another cycle, some of u got some points lol











Stack I used to increase my T-levels


Hello, few months ago I went to test my testosterone levels when I was experimenting with supplements. When the results cam back the doctor was me if I was taking any roids and she took a look at my balls. My balls where normal size, because I raised my T-levels in a natural way. Stack: 50k D3...




looksmax.org


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 17, 2021)

Natty for life


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Feb 17, 2021)

I just can't afford it


----------



## Deleted member 8832 (Feb 17, 2021)

Bunch of lowT estrogenic phaggots ITT

Natty lifting is NOT cope. You don't need big muscles that's just gymcel cope. 

Just be lean af with decent muscle mass(3-4 year lifting) and get a thicker neck. That's all you need.


----------



## highT (Feb 17, 2021)

Lol I guess I’m an idiot for not taking steroids?! I’m 6’4” massive frame, lifetime natty, deadlifting 405 for reps and incline benching 275 for reps. 54 inch shoulders and 32 inch hips. Neck is like 16-17 inches not sure. Oh and I’m lean enough to have abs year round. Am I shredded? No, but I’m lean. Everytime I am shirtless I turn heads everywhere, and even when I’m wearing clothes people still comment on my physique regularly.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Feb 17, 2021)

farahanyzz said:


> Im doing this for myself






Just like women wear makeup "for themselves"?


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 17, 2021)

farahanyzz said:


> keep coping, but don't start crying like a little bitch when I pull up on the beach like this and ur girlfriends runs to me and jumps on my dick. keep making urself feel better with stupid statistics. women lie about everything, they say they want a relatioship and a good guy, but deep down they know they want a chad to treat them like chit and fuck em. U can't trust these stupid hoes and their statistics, most are probably answered by ugly chicks that know they can't get better. Im not saying u need to look like this to get a girl, face is most important ofc, but having the total package lets u do whatever the fuck u wanna do. Just go look at the comment section of mike Thurston. he says it himself, that his instagram is like tinder on steroids.


Because his body is massive he completely locks down the minority of girls who prefer gymcel physique. 

Again, minority of girls. If it works for him good but its not ideal


----------



## Deleted member 8028 (Feb 17, 2021)

Ofc steroids will take you further but natty lifting still mogs no lifting in every aspect


----------



## Howl (Feb 17, 2021)

ConspiracyTheory said:


> I just can't afford it


Bruv, a beginner test cycle (200-350 wk) + pct is less than £150


----------



## DesiChad (Feb 17, 2021)

PYT said:


> How


Not all but many just spend all their life looking at juicers and crying about their unachievable physique. Look at philion/ r/nattyorjuice. Kinda pathetic ngl. normies dont care if you have your "natty card" or not. If u wanna stay safe, being natural is obviously the best way to go but i dont think a few mild SARMs cycles would kill you lol.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Feb 17, 2021)

highT said:


> Lol I guess I’m an idiot for not taking steroids?! I’m 6’4” massive frame, lifetime natty, deadlifting 405 for reps and incline benching 275 for reps. 54 inch shoulders and 32 inch hips. Neck is like 16-17 inches not sure. Oh and I’m lean enough to have abs year round. Am I shredded? No, but I’m lean. Everytime I am shirtless I turn heads everywhere, and even when I’m wearing clothes people still comment on my physique regularly.


405 for reps is weak...


----------



## highT (Feb 17, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> 405 for reps is weak...


Weak maybe for professional strongman standards, but for a natural lifter who just does it for fun, it’s not weak IMO. Go to any commercial gym and tell me how many people are doing it. I doubt it would be turning heads every time I did it if it was so “weak.” Either way idgaf about numbers because I’m not a powerlifter I literally just lift for fun because I enjoy the experience, it makes me feel good having a good physique, and my point is you don’t need steroids to obtain a good physique

Ppl here are so delusional they think you need to be IFBB stage ready to have a good physique lmao


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Feb 17, 2021)

highT said:


> I’m talking 10-12 reps here, and if that’s weak, I doubt it would be turning heads every time I did it. Either way idgaf about numbers because I’m not a powerlifter I literally just lift for fun because I enjoy the experience, and my point is you don’t need steroids to obtain a good physique
> 
> Ppl here are so delusional they think you need to be IFBB stage ready to have a good physique lmao



I agree with you. If you have good insertions and muscle bellies, achieving something like David Laid's physique natty is possible. The guy is 6'2 and 190lbs at 10 - 12% bodyfat, which is nothing special. These days if anyone sees a guy who is lean with a bit of muscle they automatically assume they are juicing...


----------



## highT (Feb 17, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> I agree with you. If you have good insertions and muscle bellies, achieving something like David Laid's physique natty is possible. The guy is 6'2 and 190lbs at 10 - 12% bodyfat, which is nothing special. These days if anyone sees a guy who is lean with a bit of muscle they automatically assume they are juicing...


David Laid is an interesting case because his frame is kinda tiny (190 lbs at 6’2” is not huge by any means) yet he looks phenomenal due to his skeletal proportions and muscle bellies, like you said. I do think that he gets pretty fucking shredded sometimes when he’s on cycle though, like less than 10-12%, which is fucking hard to achieve while natty.


----------



## farahanyzz (Feb 17, 2021)

keep coping u low t fucks


----------



## Zradrad (Feb 17, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> View attachment 991841
> 
> Just lol @ gymcels thinking you need to be "big" to attract women
> 
> ...


My avi is is the guy on the right. Over for bodybuilder truecels 😭


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 17, 2021)

farahanyzz said:


> keep coping u low t fucks


low T fucks for not wanting to stop natural test production for pussy


----------



## pizza (Feb 17, 2021)

disillusioned said:


> 100% legit. Just lol I figured this out years ago. Natty lifting is 100% scam. But don't tell that to the natty copers because they are the biggest most deluded copers ever.


it's not our fault if you can't build muscle with your little girl testosterone


----------



## farahanyzz (Feb 17, 2021)

Im gonna mog this whole forum after my test mast tren cycle


----------



## gamma (Feb 17, 2021)

farahanyzz said:


> Im gonna mog this whole forum after my test mast tren cycle


Say goodbye to your hair


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 17, 2021)

natty muscle toned = lean face
juicy roids = potentially bloathed face.
_
"Swelling that makes your face round, full, and puffy is known as moon face. It’s often the result of taking steroids such as prednisone for an extended period of time."
https://www.healthline.com/health/m...cluding Cushing's syndrome and hypothyroidism. _


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 17, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> natty muscle toned = lean face
> juicy roids = potentially bloathed face.
> 
> _"Swelling that makes your face round, full, and puffy is known as moon face. It’s often the result of taking steroids such as prednisone for an extended period of time."
> https://www.healthline.com/health/moon-face#:~:text=Swelling that makes your face,including Cushing's syndrome and hypothyroidism. _


brutal watery fuck.

I do believe there are some people who take tren and diuretics so this won't be a problem


----------



## farahanyzz (Feb 17, 2021)

gamma said:


> Say goodbye to your hair



i got the best hair genes in the world


----------



## farahanyzz (Feb 17, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> natty muscle toned = lean face
> juicy roids = potentially bloathed face.
> _
> "Swelling that makes your face round, full, and puffy is known as moon face. It’s often the result of taking steroids such as prednisone for an extended period of time."
> https://www.healthline.com/health/m...cluding Cushing's syndrome and hypothyroidism. _



bloat can be countered by using mast tren, and keeping e2 in check,


----------



## gamma (Feb 17, 2021)

farahanyzz said:


> i got the best hair genes in the world


Good for you
I would roid too but I have bad hair genes so I'd become bald


----------



## lcberg04 (Feb 19, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Another Greycel that needs to be put in his place
> 
> You dumb fuck you don’t need to be ripped most women don’t find it attractive
> 
> ...


LMAO biggest cope ever


----------



## farahanyzz (Feb 19, 2021)

lcberg04 said:


> LMAO biggest cope ever


amen


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Feb 19, 2021)

Howl said:


> Bruv, a beginner test cycle (200-350 wk) + pct is less than £150


Do you understand how much life costs when you have a car payment, a mortgage payment, and you still have to try and eat?


----------



## farahanyzz (Feb 19, 2021)

ConspiracyTheory said:


> Do you understand how much life costs when you have a car payment, a mortgage payment, and you still have to try and eat?


all I am hearing are complains pussy, get a cheaper car or an electric one and ur good brah


----------



## Howl (Feb 19, 2021)

ConspiracyTheory said:


> Do you understand how much life costs when you have a car payment, a mortgage payment, and you still have to try and eat?


Yeah I'm very well aware, had an interest for personal finance since I was 15.
Focusing on resolving your financial issues seem to be a good way of investing your time for now.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 20, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> View attachment 991841
> 
> Just lol @ gymcels thinking you need to be "big" to attract women
> 
> ...


People underestimate the power of gymcelling w roids even when time and time again tinder results prove otherwise.
Stephiscold is a literal subhuman + jawless and gets hundreds and hundrends of tinder matches a month just roidcelling yet people still posts like this. Keep coping


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 20, 2021)

gamma said:


> If you can't get pussy with a physique like this (natty of course)
> View attachment 991920
> 
> It means you are a TRUECEL and you'll never get pussy with roids
> ...











UGLY BBC GYMCEL Tinder Experiment (Lifefuel for Gymcels)


Person Used: Stephon Clinkscales aka StephisCold the red-pilled youtuber/personal trainer Pics Used: Bio: Likes/Matches within 28hrs: 53 likes and 33 matches Got 99+ likes in less than 3 days Sexually Explicit Convo with a white becky (girl on right): Example of another convo...




looksmax.org




"A bit more"
He smv mogs 95% of this entire forum with a 3psl face yet yall still deny the steroid pill.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 20, 2021)

One of the surefire TINDER PROVEN ways to slay yet these guys are still denying. And i have no idea why people think thaattt brad pitt fight club physique mogs. Its garbage. Every tinder experiment that has ever happened ONLY presented body halo on roided bodies yet people still natty cope? Ive never seen body halo on a natty with any tinder experiment


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Feb 20, 2021)

Lul


----------



## farahanyzz (Feb 20, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> People underestimate the power of gymcelling w roids even when time and time again tinder results prove otherwise.
> Stephiscold is a literal subhuman + jawless and gets hundreds and hundrends of tinder matches a month just roidcelling yet people still posts like this. Keep coping



100%, now imagine someone with good face and hair genetics getting on the juice. Just wait in 3 year im going to be looking insane
Just watch ur mothers lol


----------



## farahanyzz (Feb 20, 2021)

My face looks very good at 13%. At 9% and 20 pounds more muscle u think I wont slay even harder? Keep coping natty fucks ur just scared of pinning Lol


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Feb 20, 2021)

yes go wreck your endocrine system, hair follicles, skin and be dependent on pharmaceutical T for the rest of your life like a cuck op!!


----------



## farahanyzz (Feb 20, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> yes go wreck your endocrine system, hair follicles, skin and be dependent on pharmaceutical T for the rest of your life like a cuck op!!


shut up u little pussy


----------



## farahanyzz (Feb 20, 2021)

just injected T u mad?


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Feb 20, 2021)

farahanyzz said:


> If you're natty then you are an idiot. Period. Prove me wrong.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strong early post greycel. We will watch your career with great interest.


----------



## Deleted member 5081 (Feb 20, 2021)

Uh muh T, I need to inject bc I'm too subhuman to produce any of my own. Bitch, go to a boxing gym.


----------



## farahanyzz (Feb 20, 2021)

bombardieru123 said:


> Uh muh T, I need to inject bc I'm too subhuman to produce any of my own. Bitch, go to a boxing gym.



suck a fat dick u estrogenic bitch


----------



## Deleted member 5081 (Feb 20, 2021)

farahanyzz said:


> suck a fat dick u estrogenic bitch


go inject some up your ass, it looks like you missed your dose, baby


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Feb 20, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> natty muscle toned = lean face
> juicy roids = potentially bloathed face.
> 
> _"Swelling that makes your face round, full, and puffy is known as moon face. It’s often the result of taking steroids such as prednisone for an extended period of time."
> https://www.healthline.com/health/moon-face#:~:text=Swelling that makes your face,including Cushing's syndrome and hypothyroidism. _


Prednisone is a corticosteroid you fool. It has nothing to do with 'steroids'. Prednisone makes you lose muscle mass.


----------



## Zradrad (Feb 20, 2021)

don't want to make my natural gyno any worse .

also BBC genetics so build muscle easily already.


----------



## .👽. (Feb 20, 2021)

Its not cope.

Just do 1 cycle and stay natty afterwards


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 20, 2021)

farahanyzz said:


> 100%, now imagine someone with good face and hair genetics getting on the juice. Just wait in 3 year im going to be looking insane
> Just watch ur mothers lol


Lmao i know guys in this position and they have infinite smv


----------



## farahanyzz (Feb 20, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Lmao i know guys in this position and they have infinite smv



yep, idk how ppl can deny it, gear is useless if ur face looks shit af, but if u have nice face and ur not a midget u can get extremelt high smv with RTT


----------



## StacySlayer (Oct 16, 2022)

farahanyzz said:


> If you're natty then you are an idiot. Period. Prove me wrong.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cope u will die taking roids


----------



## Guerrilla (Oct 16, 2022)

Dnrd @Arborist proved there are shitton of morons injecting fucking TREN and looking like garbage


----------



## kamil (Oct 16, 2022)

@Thomas DOM 
@Over


----------



## Thomas DOM (Oct 16, 2022)

You can do TRT 250 mg for life aslong as you take HcG

//Thomas DOM


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 16, 2022)

farahanyzz said:


> If you're natty then you are an idiot. Period. Prove me wrong.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if im under 18


----------



## eren1 (Oct 16, 2022)

You will never look like you lift in clothes
You will never have raw sexual appeal from body alone. A roided body is like +1smv and natty is close to nothing, because everyone is natty nowadays


----------



## eren1 (Oct 16, 2022)

Guerrilla said:


> Dnrd @Arborist proved there are shitton of morons injecting fucking TREN and looking like garbage


People have different reactions to different substances. One person might look great on dbol and not on Tren


----------

